# The ever changing Cooper! A storyline of pictures.



## minnesnowta (Sep 30, 2012)

It has been so fun watch my little guy grow. Especially watching all of the changes going on from the pigment on his nose and in his eye to the rich colors forming on his coat. I just had to share!


















































































(the eye on the right has been slowly turning a brownish amber color, it gets a little bit different every day)


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

What a cutie and what beautiful eyes~!


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

He is beautiful!<3 He has Amazing eyes.

~Erica~


----------



## rrrowdy (Sep 26, 2012)

Cooper is STUNNING!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Quite a change in nose pigment!! My husky went the other way- born with an entirely black nose and now it's mostly pink.


----------



## minnesnowta (Sep 30, 2012)

Sibe said:


> Quite a change in nose pigment!! My husky went the other way- born with an entirely black nose and now it's mostly pink.


It happened quickly, I would crate him at night and when he woke up in the morning it was noticably different each day. It has slowed down a bit now. Its his eye that is changing now. Every day it gets a little more brown.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

minnesnowta said:


> It happened quickly, I would crate him at night and when he woke up in the morning it was noticably different each day. It has slowed down a bit now. Its his eye that is changing now. Every day it gets a little more brown.


 Are you taking pics often? I'd love to see the progression of his eye changing over the next few months (or however long) too.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, he's soo cute!!!


----------



## franciswee (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh Cooper looks great! 
How old is he now?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

He's gorgeous. 

Those eyes are piercing.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Cooper is adorable! His eyes are piercing and so beautiful!


----------



## minnesnowta (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you for all the complements everyone. I am blushing on Cooper's behalf!



Sibe said:


> Are you taking pics often? I'd love to see the progression of his eye changing over the next few months (or however long) too.


I take pictures when ever he slows down (which is rare). My nice camera took a tumble out of the trunk  and the lens cracked. So now I have been saving money to buy a new one to get some cool action photos, I have been dropping the hint to my boyfriend that my birthday is coming up soon. So for the time being I am stuck using my phone. We are visiting his parents this weekend who have a golden retriever and a border collie/GSD mix. I will try to get some play time pictures and a close up of his face. His eye changed SO much over the past couple of days. His nose too. There is almost no pink on the right anymore. He is a little chameleon. 



franciswee said:


> Oh Cooper looks great!
> How old is he now?


He is 3 months old.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie's nose did a similar thing, though much less dramatically, and it was really fun watching it fill in. 








June.









Now


----------



## minnesnowta (Sep 30, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Kylie's nose did a similar thing, though much less dramatically, and it was really fun watching it fill in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love those ears! She is so adorable! Her facial color changed a lot. What a pretty little lady


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

He's adorable! I have a Cooper as well


----------



## minnesnowta (Sep 30, 2012)

UPDATE!!!

I got my new camera, YAY! Cooper likes my camera almost as much as I do, so much that he wants to make sure the lens is clean.... with his tongue. Like I promised here are new pictures. Look at that nose! Almost all his pink is gone.... growing up so fast. .__.






































He decided he was done being photographed. Right after this picture Cooper got the zoomies for a good 45 minutes......


----------



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha. Too precious


----------

